# Hot water coming out slow



## tate16t (Aug 15, 2006)

The hot water from my kitchen faucet is coming out slow. I think I may have a blockage somewhere. Also, I had a leak via one 3/8 inch connector that I replaced yesterday. After replacing the connector hot water continues to drain slowly. I would like to replace the smaller cable connector in the pic below to the left. What is this connector called? Or, what other options do I have if this connector is not available at the big box stores?

The first pic shows the 3/8in connector cable I replaced.

The bottom pic shows the connector cable I wish to replace.

The pic to the right shows a small drip leak at the shutoff valve where the 3/8 connector cable attaches.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Disassemble the faucet above and check for crud. Might need a new cartridge or something, depending on the brand you have.

That's a 3/8" x 3/8" supply line, but I don't think I'd touch it at this point.


----------



## tate16t (Aug 15, 2006)

MarkJames said:


> Disassemble the faucet above and check for crud. Might need a new cartridge or something, depending on the brand you have.
> 
> That's a 3/8" x 3/8" supply line, but I don't think I'd touch it at this point.


I replaced the 3/8" x 3/8" supply line already.

Wouldn't cold and hot come out slow if it were the faucet above? It's only the hot coming out slow.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

tate16t said:


> I replaced the 3/8" x 3/8" supply line already.
> 
> Wouldn't cold and hot come out slow if it were the faucet above? It's only the hot coming out slow.


Not necessarily. There could be a little piece of crud stuck in the little port on the hot side of the cartridge or ball. I would shut off the water, remove the cartridge or ball,etc., inspect it, give it a shake in a bowl of water, etc. You would be surprised what you can find.

But first, another easy place to check is where the hot supply connects to the sink hose underneath. Sometimes there's a little screen at that connection, and it can get lodged with a piece of rust or crud. Disconnect and take a look.

One more thing you can try....get a helper for this.
Leave the cold side on. Turn off and disconnect hot side. Aim the "hot hose" from the sink into a bucket. Helper blocks faucet above with wet rag and turns on "cold" for a split second. This will route the water backward and down the "hot" side to the bucket. You might dislodge the crud and catch it in the bucket. Get it?

One other thing. Hopefully you checked that there are no kinks in your hot supply line. Did that already, right?


----------



## tate16t (Aug 15, 2006)

MarkJames said:


> Not necessarily. There could be a little piece of crud stuck in the little port on the hot side of the cartridge or ball. I would shut off the water, remove the cartridge or ball,etc., inspect it, give it a shake in a bowl of water, etc. You would be surprised what you can find.
> 
> But first, another easy place to check is where the hot supply connects to the sink hose underneath. Sometimes there's a little screen at that connection, and it can get lodged with a piece of rust or crud. Disconnect and take a look.
> 
> ...


Right , no kinks. Thanks I will check other items.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

minor edit:

One more thing you can try....get a helper for this.
Leave the cold side on. Turn off and disconnect hot side. Aim the "hot hose" from the sink into a bucket. Helper blocks faucet above with wet rag and turns on "hot/cold blend" for a split second. This will route the water backward and down the "hot" side to the bucket. You might dislodge the crud and catch it in the bucket. Get it?


----------



## tate16t (Aug 15, 2006)

MarkJames said:


> minor edit:
> 
> One more thing you can try....get a helper for this.
> Leave the cold side on. Turn off and disconnect hot side. Aim the "hot hose" from the sink into a bucket. Helper blocks faucet above with wet rag and turns on "hot/cold blend" for a split second. This will route the water backward and down the "hot" side to the bucket. You might dislodge the crud and catch it in the bucket. Get it?


Yep, got it


----------



## tate16t (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm ok now. When I took the supply line off from the faucet I turned the water on while pointing the line in the sink. The force of gravity was on my side. The crud came out! :thumbsup:


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

if the rust is bad enough it can plug a stop valve....I always turn the water off, start at the stop valve(replace it) and move forward until I find it...ive had to blow out supply tubes....cartridge could be plugged.....

the crud is there somewhere...keep blowing and taking things apart...find the blockage


----------

